# The 'uglies' stage



## 4kr (Feb 22, 2011)

Alright, we got our DHs last night:hearts and while I love them, I am Not loving their type at all. They both just turned 4 months a few days ago...when is the 'ugly' stage?? I'm not sure if they are done growing and developing to make the decision to sell.... 

Also, just curious, I've heard whatever they look like at 3 weeks is what they will look like as an adult?


----------



## OakRidgeRabbits (Feb 22, 2011)

The uglies stage depends on the breed and line. For my breeds (HL&JW), uglies generally seem to be from about 8-10 weeks until 4 months old, which is when they start emerging from it. But I have some who stay ugly until 6 months. 

If the new bunnies are promising, but just a bit gangly, it is probably just the uglies. But if they are just overall badly typed, maybe sell. 

As far as the 3 week thing, I would disagree. At 3 weeks, ALL my babies look absolutely incredible. They're all well proportioned at that age. I have heard people say the same thing about evaluating at 6 weeks, and I think that's a little more accurate.


----------



## 4kr (Feb 22, 2011)

Thanks for the info Julie! I'm not sure what to think then about my DHs, I could just wait it out a little bit. They are both very thin, the buck is in bad shape. I'm going to slowly start increasing his feed and add oats. His back bone is sticking out and you can feel every rib.:-( Good info to know about the 3 wk vs. 6 wk..


----------



## woahlookitsme (Feb 22, 2011)

man my ugly stage lasts from 4weeks to 5 or 6 months lol

Im not sure for hotots but since theyre supposed to be a compact style maybe the same as dwarfs or other compact breeds?


----------



## Toastasaraus (Feb 24, 2011)

My line of Mini lops get their uglies about 6mo and lasts until 8mo, I have an insanley slowly developing line. My bucks aren't done developings until they're about 2years old. You can look at bone for a few things, low shoulders is always going be low and undercut/chopped is always going to be undercut/chopped.


----------

